# Share Your Custom Cases



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 30, 2017)

If you have or know of any custom cases, please share them here. 

~ Cg 

While enjoying some woodworkers on YouTube, I came across Edward Wohl, a maker of custom wood furniture. I thought a few of our CPF Collectors might be looking for a new home for their lights.

Here's a ten minute introduction to Mr. Wohl and his craft. 

 


A couple of his custom order cabinets for knife, watch and flashlight collectors.


----------



## Luckyonion (Oct 30, 2017)

Custom inserts made at mycasebuilder.com


----------



## magellan (Oct 30, 2017)

Great idea for a thread, thanks!


----------



## Blackbird13 (Nov 5, 2017)

I like it great idea


----------

